# Android - OpenGL Crash



## chamaken (5. Nov 2012)

Hi,

ich erstelle gerade eine App, welche mir bestimmte Daten des Handys ausliest. Unter anderem möchte ich OpenGL-Informationen auslesen. Von meiner MainActivity (zur Auswahl der gewünschten Kategorie) möchte ich mittels Item-Click zu einer OpenGLActivity wechseln, welche mir dann die Daten "holt" und detailliert ausgibt.
Dies tue ich z.B. durch:


```
openListe.add(GLES20.glGetString(GLES20.GL_VERSION));
```

Im Emulator und auf den bisher getesteten Android 4.x-Geräten funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Teste ich nun aber auf einem Android 2.2-Gerät (oder im Emulator mit selbiger Version) wird kurz gerechnet (Display wird schwarz) und dann kehrt das Programm zur MainActivity zurück. Dabei bekomme im LogCat folgende Fehlermeldung:

11-05 11:25:19.817: E/libEGL(7988): call to OpenGL ES API with no current context (logged once per thread)

Woran kann das liegen? Es macht übrigens keinen Unterschied, ob ich GLES20 oder GLES10 oder sonstiges angebe. Habe google schon durchforstet, mit den angegebenen Antworten bin ich nicht weiter gekommen...

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## musiKk (5. Nov 2012)

Hilft Dir die Antwort auf diese Frage bei Stack Overflow?


----------



## chamaken (5. Nov 2012)

Hab ich schon ausprobiert, es werden andere Fehler produziert, die im Endeffekt doch alle wieder auf das anfängliche Problem hinauslaufen.
Ich bin am verzweifeln...

Aber trotzdem danke!


----------

